# Fleischerheim



## Pelaides (Jan 11, 2021)

Tell me the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly about this kennel before I make a purchase! Proof is much more helpful than hearsay. Thank you.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

?


----------

